# Intelligent Wives



## daveomak (Jun 9, 2014)

Wifes Intuition...png



__ daveomak
__ Jun 9, 2014


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 9, 2014)

Ha-ha!!! I won't let my wife see this one...


----------



## daveomak (Jun 9, 2014)

Sure strikes home here.......   HAHAHAHAHA......


----------



## seenred (Jun 9, 2014)

No doubt about it Dave...that cartoon could have been written for/by me!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 9, 2014)

Very funny indeed!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 9, 2014)

Funny, but sad.  It's petty much the same around here. LOL

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 10, 2014)

That's great Dave !  Haha.... :biggrin:


----------

